#   >    -118

## 83

!             -118     .    .  ,  :Wink: .    (    ...)..    -81?(  ...  )


    ........  !!    .  ...     1.5  ...  ...  !

----------

UR7EY

----------


## 83

!    ...        ...     (   )   ...(,   4)   500            118.         ..      .  -  ....    ...?

----------


## UA5O

10    -43  . 1800..     ,.

----------


## UA5O

> 2-   -  -118.    .
> ,  ,       -    -140 (-43).
>  !
>        1800 ?   1- ?


 . 3200  .      .   ,    .      ,  .       .  .   ,   ,  400.     300 ,    . 1800.    2   ,   2  .  .  10   .  .   0.6 .  .       .   36 .  -140  .     , .   .

----------


## R3MM

> ....        **    -118     .    .  , .    (    ...)..    -81?(  ...  )


   ,        .
     1978 .   -152    -118-.
 ,  *1* - *2*,  *3*, *4*, *5*,  2,1  (  220    1 - 3)
 (  +2300 ),  *12* - *7*,  *8* *11*,  0,86 ,   0,6 ,      0,9 
 (  +640 ),  *9* - *10*,  *6*,  0,41 ,   0,2 ,      0,3 .

       ,  ,        (-118, -118  .). 
,   **    ?

----------


## Mikhail_88

> ,        .
>      -152   -118-.
>  ,  *1* - *2*,  *3*, *4*, *5*,   2,1  (  220   1 - 3)
>  (  +2300 ),  *12* - *7*,     *11*,  0,86 ,   0,6 ,      0,9 
>  (  +640 ),  *9* - *10*,  *6*,  0,41 ,   0,2 ,      0,3 .
> 
>          -118 ,  ,      (-118, -118, 118  .). 
> ,   **    ?


 !    -  / -118,    :  1-2=230; 1-3=220; 1-4=203; 1-5=185.   : 7-11=~1320    612   0,86.  11-12=~1440    666   0,86.  9-10=~640    300 . =0,41                 -,  ,   -118, .  . -157,    W   -81,       U=+1500.   : 1-2=;  3-4=~480, 7-8=~600; 5-6= ~1200,         .     ,     .         -???

----------


## Mikhail_88

> : 
> "    118: 
>      116  943  2,1.   100 , 84   68 . 
>        1278  -943  0,86,   612 . 
>        300  -943  0,41,   286 . 
>  .  116 ,        -238, 
> 100      220, 
> 84 ,     203,  
> 68 ,       185  
> ...


                -,  ,   -118, .  . -157,    W   -81,       U=+1500.   : 1-2=; 3-4=~480, 7-8=~600; 5-6= ~1200,         .     ,     .         -???     .

----------


## RV4LS Anatoly

.

----------


## R3MM

*Mikhail_88*,



> ....            ,    ,    -mail......


  :
-     JPG
-         
-     ""
-         ""
-       " "

----------


## Mikhail_88

-.

----------


## Mikhail_88

R3MM    -   .

----------


## R3MM

-152 ( -118)       . .     =24   -4 (. 495).   220 . (  )  1,35 .



> ,       ?        ...


      .    -118-3   2,1 .

----------


## R3MM

-118-3  . 
  4.706.000     1978,     ,  .

----------


## LY3AX

> -152 ( -118)       . .     =24   -4 (. 495).   220 . (  )  1,35 .
> 
>       .    -118-3   2,1 .


   ,      22. 
   ?       ? 
       -118,     2-1   ? 
     -118 ...
       "".

----------


## RD1AW

> ?!


        -118      .
             30 .       -142.

----------


## Mikhail_88

!     - () 8-    . .          -? 73!
 73!

----------


## Mikhail_88

!       .   ,    ,     100,      . ,    .   95   ,      .  : 1230-=3400 ..  . . . .= 640.*1.41=900    650,  480   .   , .73!

----------

> ! 
> 
>   . ,        "" ?
>   ,  ,        ?        ,         ?
> 
> 73! LY3A



 !

   -15  ""     :      1 - 5,     2 - 6.            .       .     ,  ,      2 - 3  3 - 5     . ..      ,       .   ""          26 .         ,     "",   " "     .

73! UR4UEK

----------


## PERESVET

.
               .          .

----------


## LY3AX

> .
>                .          .


          . ,         .        127   .               .        .  ,          .

73! GL

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-118    -.
 ,  .
  .
.  .

----------

UA3MSS

----------

-118     -  1150  2300   -  ,    800        .          800     50  100    3 .     ,  - .          ,   ,     .     .

----------


## RD1AW

> -118    -.
>  ,  .
>   .
> .  .

----------


## UR3ER

*1958*,

  ,    - ,,,

----------


## Georgij

> 


20=+-3

----------


## 4L7CW

,      -118
       ,   3000.

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> -118    -.
>  ,  .
>   .
> .  .


  .




> .


 .
  - **.




> .     ,  (         ).


          .  :::: 
    CAMEL - ,  ,     -   .

----------


## RA0JGB

> !            -118     .    .  , .    (    ...)..    -81?(  ...  )
>  63202 63201 63200 63199 63198
> 
>     ........  !!    .  ...     1.5  ...  ...  !

----------


## 4L7CW

> _    -118   !_ 
> _       -   100 ._ 
> _   U 3600 ,    600    -._ 
> _   RX     3600 ,   -118 (    )   ,   100 ,      . 
> 
> __
>    ,     -118 _ _-1183._
> _           1,5 . 
>   ,  ,  3600 ._ 
> ...


          ,   -81 .
.

----------


## UB3RBU

> ,   -81 .


       0.86  1.2      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 12          140 -43, 1800-2000 .


   -43       -  -118.
 2-81     1, 2 ,  ?
    ?    !

*    -140.
*   -43  -140  0,8  0,85 .
   -43     .
   1 .    .

     1800-2000 ?!
     ?
       -43,        .

----------

> _
>    ,     -118 _ _-1183._
> _           1,5 . 
> _


,    ,    ?

----------


## sr-71

> ...


  ,     ,  20 ...
  " "  .

----------


## sr-71

> 


   2-    .

----------


## UA5O

> -43  -140  0,8  0,85 .
>    -43     .
>    1 .    .
> 
>      1800-2000 ?!
>      ?
>        -43,        .


  ,  ?     .   .   3 , 2 15, 1 7-9.300   ,    ..3200,  ,  0.95-1. .     400 ,    .  0.8,    1550 . ,  0.9 =1600 .    .    5   43.3   ,  2   .      .    . 80  3OY  ,    4  ,    2,      .

----------


## UA5O

> 2-


,  500   .

----------


## UA5O

> ,     ,    .
>    3 .


   .     34,     .500 ,   .. ,      .500-600 .    ,    ?    140-    ? .  7.

*  11 ():*

[quote="sr-71;736824"] .
   ,       2- .
  -43      I.= 3,5 .    
1- ,   < 0  (   ).
  = 3 ......  P1 = (3000 - 600) * 0,25 * 3,5 = 2,1 .

   .  ,   .    , .  . :Smile:

----------


## 4L7CW

2   :Smile: 

*  7 ():*




> 2  ?     2  ?


 2   :Smile:

----------


## UT1ML

> 2-    .


        43          2-                Y5P  0,01  x 2000.              .

----------

> ?
>    ,     .


 -118    ,   -118  .   -118.   .   ???

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .


  : _" -118    ..."

_


> -118    ,   -118  . 
>   -118.   .   ???


  ...
 -1183    -.

*  14 ():*




> .    360 .     .  800 ,   1500-1600 .  140-,    ,   .   .  .    .


    350 .
      0,8     3000 - 3200   1500 .  :Wink: 
 -   .      .
  + ,   ,  .
   .  .

----------


## UB3RBU

> 2 -81?


          .    .

----------


## UB3RBU

> ,  ?


 http://www.ielectro.ru/GElem434053.html   .  http://board.cqham.ru/index.php?details=99254       60  4000

----------


## UB3RBU

> .  ,     .


          .

----------


## 4L7CW

.
73!

----------


## RA3WDK

.       .   75%    .

----------


## 4l1ma

> 118-3?


*Serg*,       -118... 3  ...   ..  ...  ..    250    -11,  400    -44...   "  "???

----------


## R3EC

> 4.706.000,  ,  3500


       !

----------

RA3WDK

----------


## R0SBD

,         ,  ?

----------


## 4l1ma

> 


*R0TA*,   3000 - 3500      ...  ...  ""...    -118  400 ...   -102 - 1 ...    -80...
                ... .  #93...???

----------


## Serg

> "  "???


     , ..     .  3   (   ) ,    - 3,5-3,6      .




> 3500


    3500.




> !


EX8A ,      2.5.   -35    ...

-     ,      :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%EE%F2-%D0-118
           -118 ( 3)  UA9AM.

----------


## ua5aa

..   -118 -      ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RA4PKO

*  16 ():*




> ..   -118 -      ?


   ...?

----------

